# Can't get rid of watermarks. Please help.



## dochmbi (May 4, 2008)

We have a problem using HP Colorlaserjet 5500DN network printer in a multilingual environment.

After upgrading the driver, almost all the documents are printed out with a watermark [none] on them. The users should document by document change this setting to [kein] in our German system in order to disable the watermark. This is the situation although this setting is set by administrator to (standard setting) [kein] on the printer server.

We cannot use the previous version of the driver, because it keeps hanging: now and then (almost daily) one of the jobs just won't get printed out nor can it be deleted without restarting the service called printserver on the server.

Is there a way to correct this? Or is it possible to disable the watermark function without disabling the "zoom" and "fit on paper size" at the same time?


----------



## ekorn (Mar 5, 2009)

dochmbi said:


> We have a problem using HP Colorlaserjet 5500DN network printer in a multilingual environment.
> 
> After upgrading the driver, almost all the documents are printed out with a watermark [none] on them. The users should document by document change this setting to [kein] in our German system


I confirm this bug on a PhotoSmart C3180 with Norwegian localization. I'm using a lightweight driver (from HP) without the software bundles, and see no way to change the watermark at all. With my default "fast black and white" printer settings, I get the Norwegian [ingen]; changing to "fast normal" gets me [none]. I've seen this before (highly annoying on photo printouts), but the problem seemed to disappear by itself, and I don't know why...nor why it has resurfaced now.


----------

